# VIT - Vitaco Holdings



## SuperGlue (26 August 2015)

Soon to be listed vitamins and health supplements firm.
A quick glance through the prospectus this could be a potential Blackmores. Branding not so well known.
Good if anyone can get hold of shares at issue price of $2.10

"Australasian vitamins and health supplements firm Vitaco, which sells brands including Nutra-Life, Healtheries, Wagner and Musashi, officially lodged a prospectus with ASIC on August 24 to raise $232 million, with an offer price of $2.10 a share, and expects to list on the Australian Securities Exchange on September 16."

The above, bottom page of the following link.

Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/business/w...ofit-surge-20150824-gj6v9c.html#ixzz3jvPVtd00

http://www.vitaco.com.au/


Please DYOR.


----------



## Bond girl (29 August 2015)

dumb question but how do I apply for shares for this IPO? CAn I do so thru COmsec?


----------



## SuperGlue (29 August 2015)

Bond girl said:


> dumb question but how do I apply for shares for this IPO? CAn I do so thru COmsec?




You'll have to get the prospectus with an application form.

The link to prospectus at Vitaco website don't have an application form.

Ring the underwriters/brokers and request them to email you the prospectus and application form. ASAP

Retail offer opens on Sept. 1st.

I did ring Commsec, they don't do VIT ipo.


Please DYOR.


----------



## Bond girl (29 August 2015)

SuperGlue said:


> You'll have to get the prospectus with an application form.
> 
> The link to prospectus at Vitaco website don't have an application form.
> 
> ...




thank you.


----------



## SuperGlue (22 September 2015)

Jump in this morning, a small punt.

See what happens.

Seem to be a lot more buyers than sellers.

Issued at $2.10 , current $2.74




Please DYOR.


----------



## Buckfont (22 September 2015)

Charlie Aitken gave VIT a rap on Switzer last night which may help it get moving. Flavour of the month these health consumables, BAL and BKL as an example of others.


----------



## System (20 December 2016)

On December 19th, 2016, Vitaco Holdings Limited (VIT) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement by which Zeus One Company Pty Limited acquired all of the issued capital in the Company.


----------

